# Remote Collar Training - Recalls



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nairb - you may want to post in the field training forum? Or give a couple people there nudges? Members there may be more comfortable using e-collars for training? 

I think it's great that you are using the collar correctly or concerned about making sure you are. It seems like from what I've seen around here people think that it's as simple as strapping the collar on and pressing a button. 

Me personally, I would start with your dog on a long line and use the ecollar as a correction before reeling her in. Basically replacing the leash pop that I'd otherwise use for a correction.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally, I think recalls from a sit stay are very easy, regardless of distance. I think it could be because the dog knows they're working, or because they're not actively distracted by something. I'd try calling her when she's sniffing something, or running away from you towards something really interesting, etc (not necessarily with the e-collar). I always practice recalls at the park by waiting for her to get involved with something, and then calling her off it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I too would think you would get appropriate responses in the field training forum. Or better, hire a professional who is comfortable and proficient in eCollar usage.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. I've trained extensively with a long line from all positions....sit stay or just wandering around. She typically comes right away. Setting her up from 50 yards away with no line, like I did today is a new thing. I just want more security, just in case.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pick up a copy of the DVD "Total E Collar Conditioning" by Mike Lardy. You should be able to find it at Cabela's or online on Lardy's website. It is VERY GOOD at demonstrating proper conditioning and most importantly correct timing.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Pick up a copy of the DVD "Total E Collar Conditioning" by Mike Lardy. You should be able to find it at Cabela's or online on Lardy's website. It is VERY GOOD at demonstrating proper conditioning and most importantly correct timing.


I looked for that at Cabelas and Gander Mountain. Neither had it, so I'll probably just order it. The only resources they had on remote collar training were more general retriever training books. They all had a chapter on collar training. I stood in the aisle and read those. Most of the material I've seen assumes very little obedience training before strapping on the collar. Hopefully the Lardy video is different, because its relatively expensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Lardy runs thru obedience on lead and long line then demonstrates transitioning to the E collar. It emphisizes teaching in the conventional manner and then adding the collar.
http://www.totalretriever.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=86

Frankly I think the DVD is worth the price for just getting to see how to properly employ the use (technique) of a leash and check cord (long line).


----------



## BabySnow (Feb 15, 2013)

We ordered a remote collar for our 6months old GR and hopefully will we received it next week. He eats almost everything he finds in the park - bones, plastic bags- and we are confident that the remote collar will solve the problem.
Hope for the best!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Electronic Collar Training Videos & DVDs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

The video mentioned by Swampcollie is available on that website. The website has many useful training videos and dog training supplies. 

I second Sunrise's advice!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Lardy runs thru obedience on lead and long line then demonstrates transitioning to the E collar. It emphisizes teaching in the conventional manner and then adding the collar.
> Total E-Collar Conditioning
> 
> Frankly I think the DVD is worth the price for just getting to see how to properly employ the use (technique) of a leash and check cord (long line).


I just ordered it from here: GUN DOG SUPPLY: Hunting Dog Training Collars & Supplies for Retrievers & Bird Dogs

I ordered my collar from them, and they ship very fast.

Thanks for the advice. That sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

If you haven't bought your collar, you might want to ask on the fora about the best ones. I believe one of the Tritronics models is highly thought of, but I don't know which one.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

drloripalooza said:


> If you haven't bought your collar, you might want to ask on the fora about the best ones. I believe one of the Tritronics models is highly thought of, but I don't know which one.


I have a Tri-Tronics. I got the one that Steve Snell from GDS claims is sufficient for 95% of people he talks to. 

Best-seller: Tri-tronics SPORT BASIC G3 Collar +FREE Holster


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I just ordered it from here: GUN DOG SUPPLY: Hunting Dog Training Collars & Supplies for Retrievers & Bird Dogs
> 
> I ordered my collar from them, and they ship very fast.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. That sounds like what I'm looking for.


I had a tracking number within 2 hours (on a Sunday afternoon!), and it just arrived in my mailbox from Mississippi via Priority Mail. I'm very impressed with Gun Dog Supply. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I had a tracking number within 2 hours (on a Sunday afternoon!), and it just arrived in my mailbox from Mississippi via Priority Mail. I'm very impressed with Gun Dog Supply.
> 
> View attachment 153218
> 
> ...


wow! Now that's customer service! Good luck


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, I've watched the entire video, and feel much more comfortable with transitioning to recalls with the collar. She's already basically conditioned to the collar (she knows it's me, and knows WHY, whether it's a stimulation or beep correction). I would never use it for something she hasn't already had significant training on. 

I'll use the long line for a while in conjunction with the collar. I don't think it will take long at all. Maybe a couple of sessions, and a few corrections.

Incorporating everything Lardy teaches in the video would be difficult at this stage. Bella has been trained in ring style obedience, rather than the field obedience Lardy teaches. Many commands are different ("here" vs. "come"), "heel" to Bella means a greater effort than simply just walking next to me, etc. It's different, but the concepts can still be applied. I don't think I'll need to poke Bella on the butt with the stick to get her to sit. I don't quite get the need for that, but that guy has quite a resume, so he must know what he's doing. That dog ("Click") in the video was nowhere near where Bella currently is in terms of obedience at the time that was filmed. I'm sure he is by now though.....

I still need to finish the booklet, and re-watch the video, but I would conclude that it was worth the investment.

I like the Three Handed Casting exercise he was doing in the video. I may look into teaching her that one this summer.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That video is getting pretty old. Click passed away about two years ago of old age. During his lifetime he earned a field championship. 

That video is very complete in demostrating proper introduction of the Ecollar. The stick works well when teaching sit and in steadying the dog. Since you've passed that stage already, you probably don't need it.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

On our evening walk, I decided to unsnap the leash. We have an enormous field right outside our back yard, so I figured I would just walk her through that, and snap the leash back on when we got to the bike paths, but she was doing so well, I just kept going.

I introduced "by me" as a command for walking right next to me. I can't use "heel" because that means something different to Bella than just staying by my side. I just started by saying "by me" followed by hitting the warning beep button on the transmitter, and patting the side of my leg. She lagged right away a couple of times, so I repeated "by me" immediately followed by the beep. I did nick her once at level 2 on a lag, just so she knows that it still works. 

We ended up walking about 2 miles. It's late, and there are no other dog walkers out there, and we didn't go anywhere near a street, so it was an opportune time to do it. We walked through snowbanks, around the rinks with kids playing hockey, etc. She basically stayed right at my side about 98% of the time. I don't believe she has ever walked as well ON a leash as she did tonight. I'm simply amazed.

I even threw in a couple recalls...."Come" immediately followed by the warning beep. I won't nick on a recall until she doesn't comply right away. She knows what the beep means.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh....I almost forgot. I gave lots of praise..."Good girl"....and had the left over hot dog chunks from class with me too! That never hurts.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Another successful off leash walk in the park this morning. The only distraction was a GSP being trained on an ecollar right outside our back yard in the park, but that didn't pose much of a problem. The owner moved his dog out as soon as we left the yard.

I used a few beep corrections, and one mild nick, again so that she knows the thing still works. I'm not having to nag her at all to keep her at my side.

Interesting that she doesn't want to be released from my side when we get back in the yard. That tells me the training is working. I say "all done," just like I do for obedience. Finally, I just pulled the ball from my pocket, and threw it, while saying "all done." That worked. Next lesson will be calling her back from a release. I'll do that in the yard.

The most valuable lesson I learned from the Lardy video is the timing of the corrections. I'm truly amazed at how well it works!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Another good sign. Had the collar on the charger, brought it to Bella, and asked if she wanted to go outside. She jumped so I could put the collar on. After we stepped outside, she ran over to the gate. She's never done that before. Normally, she would be content to just stay in the yard and run around. 

Anyway, I practiced some recalls in the park with the long line. All of them were while she was sniffing something. It went well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nairb said:


> The most valuable lesson I learned from the Lardy video is the timing of the corrections. I'm truly amazed at how well it works!


The video really does help to learn more things than just conditioning a dog to the Ecollar. Proper timing of corrections is critical as is timing of praise. Getting the timing right really helps the dog put things together very quickly. 

You'll find that when you go back and watch the video again later, you'll notice subtle little things about technique that he does, but doesn't talk about. There is a lot of good training information in that video.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> The video really does help to learn more things than just conditioning a dog to the Ecollar. Proper timing of corrections is critical as is timing of praise. Getting the timing right really helps the dog put things together very quickly.
> 
> You'll find that when you go back and watch the video again later, you'll notice subtle little things about technique that he does, but doesn't talk about. There is a lot of good training information in that video.


I agree. I had previously used the collar for two things....off leash "leave it" and "no pulling" (on leash). One of them I was doing correctly, the other, I was not. 

My timing for "leave it" was pretty much as described in the video, and it worked almost overnight.

However, my technique to achieve nice walking was not as good. When she would get to the end of the four foot leash, I would say, "no pulling," and give a correction. It worked somewhat, but not nearly as well as giving the "by me" command, immediately followed by the correction. Now, I'm telling her what I want her to do, not what I don't want her to do. The difference in results couldn't be more clear. She had been walking decent, with little or no pulling, but I could not have unclipped the leash the way I had been doing it. Now, she's right at my side.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I just got a tri-tronics sport combo G3 after borrowing our breeder's 30-year old tri tronics. I tested it out on myself first and have it set at level 2. We also had a successful off-leash hike in a big open field by our house with lots of recalls and positive reinforcement with treats. I only had to actually use the collar for its intended purpose once or twice. One thing I'm doing differently this time is Kea is wearing it a lot. I don't want her to associate the collar with the nick or beep because she's smart enough to figure out that when she's not wearing the collar she won't have to be 100% compliant. So, I've read that if she's wearing it around a lot, even in the house, she won't associate the collar with corrections. I'm also hoping to use it to keep her from eating rabbit poo outside. Those little round turds are just too tempting and they look like kibble...anyway, she's gotten sick from this (coccidia) and her nose is always to the ground, so I have a hard time limiting this behavior with positive reinforcement only, just like you and the pinecones! For the recall, I have decided not to use the beep because I want her to come right away every time no matter what when she hears my voice, and I want this to be effective when we get to the point that she's not wearing the collar anymore, if that makes sense.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I just got a tri-tronics sport combo G3 after borrowing our breeder's 30-year old tri tronics. I tested it out on myself first and have it set at level 2. We also had a successful off-leash hike in a big open field by our house with lots of recalls and positive reinforcement with treats. I only had to actually use the collar for its intended purpose once or twice. One thing I'm doing differently this time is Kea is wearing it a lot. I don't want her to associate the collar with the nick or beep because she's smart enough to figure out that when she's not wearing the collar she won't have to be 100% compliant. So, I've read that if she's wearing it around a lot, even in the house, she won't associate the collar with corrections. I'm also hoping to use it to keep her from eating rabbit poo outside. Those little round turds are just too tempting and they look like kibble...anyway, she's gotten sick from this (coccidia) and her nose is always to the ground, so I have a hard time limiting this behavior with positive reinforcement only, just like you and the pinecones! For the recall, I have decided not to use the beep because I want her to come right away every time no matter what when she hears my voice, and I want this to be effective when we get to the point that she's not wearing the collar anymore, if that makes sense.


Bella also wears the collar a lot in the house, but I'm pretty sure she knows where the corrections come from anyway. 

I transitioned to the beep after it was clear that the stimulation was effective for "leave it." That doesn't mean I won't use the nick if I have to, and she knows that. For now, the beep works just as well. 

Rabbit poop is another thing it has worked for in addition to the sticks and pine cones. Sticks were the biggest concern. I'm not talking about large sticks, but small twigs that she was breaking off the row of lilac shrubs that line our entire back yard, and chewing and swallowing. Many are on the ground too. It would be impossible to stop without either leashing her or using the collar. I ordered the collar because I was concerned for her safety. It may end up being the best $219 I've spent on her. 

It is negative reinforcement. Lardy makes that clear right away, but also points out that its most effective when used in a positive environment (praise). Others try to sugar coat it to make it sound like something it is not. Bottom line, it works if done correctly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

KeaColorado said:


> I just got a tri-tronics sport combo G3 after borrowing our breeder's 30-year old tri tronics. I tested it out on myself first and have it set at level 2. We also had a successful off-leash hike in a big open field by our house with lots of recalls and positive reinforcement with treats. I only had to actually use the collar for its intended purpose once or twice. One thing I'm doing differently this time is Kea is wearing it a lot. I don't want her to associate the collar with the nick or beep because she's smart enough to figure out that when she's not wearing the collar she won't have to be 100% compliant. So, I've read that if she's wearing it around a lot, even in the house, she won't associate the collar with corrections. I'm also hoping to use it to keep her from eating rabbit poo outside. Those little round turds are just too tempting and they look like kibble...anyway, she's gotten sick from this (coccidia) and her nose is always to the ground, so I have a hard time limiting this behavior with positive reinforcement only, just like you and the pinecones! For the recall, I have decided not to use the beep because I want her to come right away every time no matter what when she hears my voice, and I want this to be effective when we get to the point that she's not wearing the collar anymore, if that makes sense.


I just reread your comment on the beep. It's not replacing my voice command. It's replacing the collar stimulation. I might not have not have been clear on that. I don't issue corrections without a voice command. I want her to know why she is getting the correction.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

2 mile off leash walk tonight (late again, for minimal distraction). It all went well, for the most part. We walked on one of the rinks. People were coming on and off the ice with hockey sticks, shooting pucks, etc. This did not cause any problems. 

She did decide to test me once, coming out from semi-deep snow behind one of the rinks. All of a sudden, she just took off. She got about 15-20 feet, and I gave the "come" command, followed by a nick at level 2. She immediately stopped, and came back into the front position. Yes, I rewarded and praised her for coming back. No, I did not scold her. I was able to correct quickly, because I wear the transmitter around my neck with my fingers on the buttons. LOL. This is why I'm doing this at times of minimal activity in the park. This weekend, I will likely have her leashed most, if not all of the time. We'll see. Too many dogs being walked all hours of the day on weekends.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I see, that makes sense. I was fortunate to have a field training person show me the ropes and she was able to teach me about timing of corrections, which was a tremendous help. I was having a problem with the 'check-in' - I'd call come, Kea would come, check in, and take off. Now she comes to me and stays with me until getting the release. Valuable in a situation where there is danger. 

We had warm weather yesterday so all of our snow melted and we enjoyed a muddy off leash walk through the natural area by our house. I love being able to have fun walks off leash with lots of time for the furbaby to run around...it sounds like you're feeling the same way. Money well spent in my book!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

She loves not having the leash on. I wouldn't do it if I couldn't get her to stay right at my side. She runs to the gate now every time we go outside whether we're out there for a walk or not. Heading out right now......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Walked about two miles without even using the beep. I did have to say "by me" 2-3 times when she forged ahead a little. We had the entire park to ourselves tonight....except for the coyotes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Second walk in a row, only needing an occasional "by me" to keep her right at my side.

Here's a short clip of our 2 mile walk in the snow this morning.


----------

